# برامج هندسيه للمحاكاة و تصميم الدوائر المطبوعه 2007



## أحمد الله (5 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 


روابط لتحميل البرامج الآتيه
Cadence, OrCAD Unison Suite Professional Edition 10.0 Full
Livewire Circuit Simulator
Electronics Workbench 9.0.155 (Multisim Ultiboard Ultiroute)
Circuit Maker 2000 Manuals, update SP1 & Librarys 
Lochmaster 3.0 Full 
Splan 6.0 Full 
Front Designer 3 Full
FluidSIM 3.6 Full 
EAGLE v4.15 Professional+Legal patch 
PCB Wizard 3.50 Professional 
Pulsonix v3.1
Pads Power Pcb 5.0.1
Automation Studio 
CadSoft.Eagle.Professional.v4.16R2 

علىالرابط التالى
برامج هندسيه للمحاكاة و تصميم الدوائر المطبوعه 2007


----------



## ENG:/3LA2 (6 أبريل 2007)

والله أنتم ناس زى العسل 
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## بطروخه (6 أبريل 2007)

موقع جامد ربنا يبارك فيك


----------



## رسام2 (6 أبريل 2007)

الله يبارك فيك يا حبيب شكرا لك


----------



## رسام2 (7 أبريل 2007)

اخوي عن تفكيك rar file يحتاج كلمة سر فماهي ارجو الرد


----------



## أحمد الله (9 أبريل 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## أحمد الله (9 أبريل 2007)

بالنسبة لك يا اخى رسام
كل برنامج يوجد اسفلة الباسورد الخاص بة


----------



## محمد أبوالوفا (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## المهندس المرح (11 أبريل 2007)

اللهم إجعله في كتاب حسناتك


----------



## ibrahem allam (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
جزاكم الله كل الخبر


----------



## رسام2 (11 أبريل 2007)

أحمد الله قال:


> بالنسبة لك يا اخى رسام
> كل برنامج يوجد اسفلة الباسورد الخاص بة


اخوي احمد هو اعرف ان كل برنامج مكتوب بسورد تحته لكن بعد ما ادخل باسورد ما يفتح يعطيتي erorre
او ما شابه ذلك:4: :69: :80:


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (19 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك أخي جاري الأطلاع


----------



## mouathmf (19 مايو 2007)

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanksssssss


----------



## المهندس يحيى (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا لك على هذه البرامج المهمة


----------



## ayman_118 (29 مايو 2007)

اللهم إجعله في كتاب حسناتك


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## عماد امين (2 يونيو 2007)

لو سمحتم إستخدموا اي موقع غير الrapidshare


----------



## اسامة الخواجا (20 يوليو 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

احتاج برنامج fluidsim بسرعه والرابط لا يعمل ارجو الافاده:78:


----------



## never.before (9 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## خطَّاب (4 سبتمبر 2007)

سكرا جزيلا علي هذا الجهد


----------



## medosol (5 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذا المجهود


----------



## moa_ad (8 سبتمبر 2007)

goooooooooooooooooood ya man


----------



## معاذ هندسة (20 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا وربنا يديك العافية


----------



## ادور (21 مارس 2008)

مشكوررررررررررر
لك التقدم


----------



## ادور (21 مارس 2008)

مشكورررررررررررر لك التقدم


----------



## hero_o_2006 (30 سبتمبر 2008)

ممكن ترفعه تاني


----------



## رائد غسان (30 سبتمبر 2008)

من خبرتي الشخصيه والمتواضعه في الموضوع افضل برنامج لتصميم الدوائر المطبوعه هو ال Eagle وانصح الجميع باستخدامه​


----------



## الالكترون الاسود (5 أكتوبر 2008)

thank uuuuuuuuuuuu


----------



## البرج إلك (28 يناير 2009)

tttttttttttttttttttttthhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnnnnnnnnnkkkkkkkkkkkssssssssssss


----------



## محمد امام محمد محم (28 يناير 2009)

ارجو منك يا احمد شرح البرامج


----------



## كويس (15 فبراير 2009)

مشكور اخى على الموضوع.........................................


----------



## m.aly (17 فبراير 2009)

thanksssssssssssssssss


----------



## السيد محمد احمد شل (19 فبراير 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااا وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السيد محمد احمد شل (19 فبراير 2009)

شكرا جدا


----------



## السيد بيبى (16 ديسمبر 2011)

بنا يبارك فيكو


----------



## khaledamin (27 فبراير 2012)

شكرا لكل من ساهم بعلومة وللمنتدي


----------



## المهندسه سحر (2 سبتمبر 2014)

السلام عليكم 
اشكركم شكرا جزيلا وعايزه اعرف ازاي بيشتغل برنامج ال modelsim من داخل برنامج ال ise


----------



## فرسان المعمري (13 سبتمبر 2014)

مشكور اخي الموضوع مفيد جداً الله يجزيك الخير


----------

